

Ask HN: Apps Using Sproutcore? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey guys, trying to find a list of apps using Sproutcore.  I put together a list using Cappuccino here: http://www.cloudomatic.com/tag/cappuccino/ , saw that someone then search for sproutcore afterwards, which made me think of tagging apps with Sproutcore would be useful.<p>ps- Looking for real web apps that people can sign up for/use, not strictly tech demos.
======
vitovito
Mozilla Bespin now uses it as their framework (they render a canvas on top of
its elements).

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
wow, great call. thank you!

------
jasonlbaptiste
MobileMe is one, but that's kind of the obvious one in the room. Looking for
more obscure stuff. More Cappuccino apps would be awesome too.

~~~
tolmasky
Here are some more Cappuccino ones: <http://www.observerapp.com/> (currently
in beta), <http://almost.at> and <http://www.memoryminer.com/>

~~~
johnfox
Hi Folks:

I blogged about using Cappuccino to make the MemoryMiner web viewer here:
<http://www.memoryminer.com/blog/?p=131>. I think Sproutcore is very
impressive, but I chose Cappuccino because I could leverage a lot of existing
code and knowhow.

